# R.I.P snot



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

We just found our little madagascan giant day gecko who we had rehomed and was very poorly passed away on his branch,

Sleep Well little snot


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

awwwwwww so sorry 4 your loss


R.I.P


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

R.I.P snot


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

R.I.P Snot.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss x x x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So sorry about your loss


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thank you everyone for your very kind replies x


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

poor little snot  RIP


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P Snot


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

luv the name sorry for your loss


----------

